# Possible to gutload nightcrawlers?



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anyone know if its possible to gutload nightcrawlers? I know it can be done with mealworms, but I'm just asking because I never heard of gutloaded nightcrawlers before.

Quick edit - Can i somehow gutload them with tilapia fillet pieces, market shrimp, hikari pellets, frozen beefheart, or frozen bloodworms?

Reason for this is because my channa barely accepted nightcrawlers and now I want to pump him with some nutrition. He refuses to eat the foods I named up above yet, so this is the only way as of now.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

not sure if you can gut load ,, but you cant load there gut lol i used to inject mine with garlic and vids. with a needle,


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

vids?

You would shoot your worms up?
thats interesting.

I would imagin that if you placed teh worms in a bucket full of ONLY pellets they would eat them...therefore be "Gut" loaded.

You may need ot crush them down and wet them down a bit.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Better off shooting your worms up. You could soak the pellets to get them soft-then shoot em.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

notaverage said:


> vids?
> 
> You would shoot your worms up?
> thats interesting.
> ...


Exactly my thoughts.

What I like to do personally, is "Ungutload" 'em before I feed 'em to my fish... especially if they're purchased at the store and have been packed in wet, crushed newspaper.
I don't like all that sh*t floating in the tank when the P's bite 'em in half and rip 'em apart.

I will empty out all the crap they're packed in and either have them in a container in the 'fridge without anything, or with some nice, green, wet moss.
In 24 hours they will 'pass' everything in their wormy little bodies out and be just pure wormmeat.

I would think that worms would be nutritional enough that they wouldn't have to be gutloaded... and besides, whatever you gutload 'em with... it's gonna create a mess in the tank when their little worm bodies are torn up.

Just my 3 cents...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> vids?
> 
> You would shoot your worms up?
> thats interesting.
> ...


Exactly my thoughts.

What I like to do personally, is "Ungutload" 'em before I feed 'em to my fish... especially if they're purchased at the store and have been packed in wet, crushed newspaper.
I don't like all that sh*t floating in the tank when the P's bite 'em in half and rip 'em apart.

I will empty out all the crap they're packed in and either have them in a container in the 'fridge without anything, or with some nice, green, wet moss.
In 24 hours they will 'pass' everything in their wormy little bodies out and be just pure wormmeat.

I would think that worms would be nutritional enough that they wouldn't have to be gutloaded... and besides, whatever you gutload 'em with... it's gonna create a mess in the tank when their little worm bodies are torn up.

*Just my 3 cents...*
[/quote]

Aaaand inflation has hit P-Fury.

J/K, P_man, I completely agree. The only way I'd gut-load them or anything like that is if they'd have a while to digest and excrete whatever they ingest. They're notorious for leaving dirt in tanks if freshly-dug, so I'd imagine that anything else you add to them would find its way to the bottom of the tank, anyway, unless your fishes somehow eat them whole.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

just shoot up some steroids into your night crawlers and feed it to you p's

jk


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

lol inflation comment almost made me pee my pants seriously i love witty people i like you childawg i even think ill give you a nickname, how about lazer


----------

